# Marvell Yukon Problem



## Iudeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello, i have a Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller integrated on my P4GPL-X Asus motherboard and a THOMSON external modem. The problem is, once every 30 mins or so the modem shuts down (though i know it's from the marvel yukon LAN, i'm sure of it) and starts to re-synchronise for 30 seconds, and reconnects, sometimes it never reconects and all the lights on the modem , pc link, internet, cable activity and cable link are off. I borrowed a different lan card from a friend (don't remember what make) just for testing and it worked perfectly (i tested it a day, never disconected) so that's why i'm sure the problem is the Marvell yukon. I'm running on xp service pack 2 and recently installed the latest version for the controller, useless. Any suggestions PLEASE? it's really annoying while downloading from dc++ especially...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, a new 10/100 NIC is $10 or less shipped, why not just buy your own?


----------

